# I'm Starting My Own Forum...Will You Join?



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yup, I've decided to start my own forum. It will be in Braille.

Deb has always told me most people are blind anyway, 
so thought this would help. 

Give me your thoughts...Love LBB


Jops: You're a dumbass!!

LBB: We'll "see" about that Jops. I plan on having an "Ask LBB" section.

Frankie: Hey, LBB, why do you wear a belly band. What's wrong with you?

LBB: It keeps you safe from me. Next question.

Jops: Franks, he's a marker. He's an idiot, that's why

LBB: Jops, you are already banned from my new Braille Forum

Jops: I wouldn't join in the first place

Tommy: Can I join your forum?

LBB: No. Next question please.

Coby: I can't stand you

LBB: I fail to see where you're coming from, you seem to come out of the blue.

Raul: I love the Braille Forum you are planning. I'm blind, too.

LBB: Yes Raul, you are blind. But you are also ugly.

Jops: Deb, would you please do something?

Deb: Nope, you're on your own. Good luck LBB. And yes, you are an idiot.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lol...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I love it when the furkids talk it always makes my day!  
Hey LBB i would like to join your forum!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Butchie: My paws are too furry to read braille. 

Charlie: I am a sleek Chihuahua boy. Can I join?


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

:smrofl: That is too cute...I will join as well...where can I find a Braille monitor?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie>>> Oh yes! I'll join!! I'm your biggest fan, 'lover-boy" :tender:

Quincy>> ahhh ya gonna have food??:blush:

Naddie> DUH! Quince! there's NO FOOD on forums!

Quincy> well then I see no point :huh:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady wants to join! I put her breakfast down in front of her yesterday and she couldn't find it!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mss said:


> Butchie: My paws are too furry to read braille.
> 
> Charlie: I am a sleek Chihuahua boy. Can I join?


Butchie, our braille will be huge. It will get through furryness.

Charlie, I want Chihuahuas to join, as I do not speak spanish,
and need translaters.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Butchie: Awesome!

Charlie: Magnifico!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

The Toy Poodles from Japan want to join but they dont speak english


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler: I want to go to the forum.
Me: That's great Tyler. I'll let Aunt Deb and LBB know.
Tyler: Will there be horses and cows there?
Me: :blink:
Tyler: And chickens?
Me: Oh, Tyler. That's a farm. This is a forum.
Tyler: But I thought you said there would be bales there.
Me: No Tyler, that's Braille, not a bale of hay.
Tyler: I'll have to think about it.
Me: You do that. We'll get back to you LBB.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Frankie, I think LBBs belly band is to keep him from marking YOU! LOL


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG to freakin funny!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Reginald: I think I over quailified I'm blind, wear a belly band, and deaf.
Libby: I'm to old for that.
Alvin: I'm game what the heck.
Chloe: aaaahhh i need to sleep on this.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smrofl::smrofl: 



heartmadeforyou said:


> Frankie, I think LBBs belly band is to keep him from marking YOU! LOL


Good that this crew has a Deb to put them in place before they start a fluffy battle among eachother


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lol.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

If dis braille stuff is a tweat and not a baff, I do it!
wuv Zippy


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Deb your crew is so funny. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Deb, I'm sure you'll  have lots of fun being the moderator!

Aolani: Can I join? Me no speek english too well and me don't know what bwaille is, but I can twy. Fanks.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa: Braille!!! I wuv Braille! I wanna join!! What's Braille!
Sweetness: I fink it's a . . . I dunno.
Tessa: Dere's pwobably food involved somewhere! Let's do it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Tessa: Braille!!! I wuv Braille! I wanna join!! What's Braille!
> Sweetness: I fink it's a . . . I dunno.
> Tessa: Dere's pwobably food involved somewhere! Let's do it!


Tyler: Tessa, I think that Braille is something with bumps. Uh oh, we better watch out. You know our crazy mommies. They'll see bumps, get on SM about them and next thing you know, we're at the vets. :w00t::w00t: Maybe we better think about this.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just love it when the dogs speak!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crisse is in! Only at night though, because of her night blindness. 

No wonder I can't see straight!!! Says my beautiful girl.
xoxoxoxox


----------

